# EMUS BMS Bluetooth



## Rob_of_Waterloo (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all

Has anyone used an EMUS BMS with their Bluetooth module and Android app. I have everything installed and was able to pair the two devices, however I get a CONNECTION FAIL error. 

Is there any way to tell it the problem is on the Android device or the BMS side of things.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 17, 2012)

Rob_of_Waterloo said:


> Hello all
> 
> Has anyone used an EMUS BMS with their Bluetooth module and Android app. I have everything installed and was able to pair the two devices, however I get a CONNECTION FAIL error.
> 
> ...


I tested the BT module on delivery with a borrowed Samsung 10" Tablet. Software downloaded, installed and ran perfectly. I couldn't do a full test as I didnt have a speed input but it displayed a SOC and other data. Will be doing my final hookup within the month and hopefully have a 7.7 tablet built in the vehicle.


----------



## mikelenis (Mar 22, 2009)

Rob_of_Waterloo said:


> Hello all
> 
> Has anyone used an EMUS BMS with their Bluetooth module and Android app. I have everything installed and was able to pair the two devices, however I get a CONNECTION FAIL error.
> 
> ...


 Helo Rob, I'm originally from brantford ,now I live in Holland. I know this is an old post. I am having the same problem with an Hp ipaq with windows mobile 6.1. Did you find any solution to your situation? If so please share your experience. 
Thanks Mike


----------



## sourcefinder (Dec 17, 2010)

We installed one three weeks ago using Andoid and could not get a connection.

After trying another smartphone with same result, we found another software for the smartphone - dont knof if newer or older one than the previous - and then it worked.

So maybe you should try another version of the software?

You should try to get a smartphone that runs on Android, downloading the software is done in few seconds, and then you can test if it is a problem with windows, or with the bluetooth-module.


----------



## mikelenis (Mar 22, 2009)

sourcefinder said:


> We installed one three years using Andoid and could not get a connection.
> 
> After trying another smartphone with same result, we found another software for the smartphone - dont knof if newer or older one than the previous - and then it worked.
> 
> ...


Thanks
Im glad to hear the problem was solved. first Ill try our bluetooth pad, see if I have any luck, Then maybe a down grade on the Ipaq software to see if I can free up RAM.

mike


----------



## Rob_of_Waterloo (Nov 2, 2011)

Mine was fixed after I download the lastest upgrades for my Samsung Galaxy Tab. 

EMUS has some new software out that has a nice GUI interface.


----------

